# Mitered Half-laps



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I found this easy made jig in this months Wood magazine issue. Thought I would share.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, that's most useful.
I cut laps on my table with a sliding fence I can adapt that to suit.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Lee.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks I haven't seen that one before but I do know when it comes to repetitive cuts , jig are the way to go. Thanks again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

THANKS

I love jigs,, but most of the time I use the jig below with a dado blade for the Full and the Mitered Half-laps  or the router table... 

=====





N'awlins77 said:


> I found this easy made jig in this months Wood magazine issue. Thought I would share.


----------



## sergiozal (Feb 7, 2011)

This is clever, thanks for posting.
I always like simple, good ideas.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Most welcomed! I haven't made it yet, and if someone beats me to it, please post the results. I've got a lot on my plate at the moment, but I will try it out sooner or later!*


----------

